
Why Breast Milk Ice-Cream Disappeared - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2016/06/21/whatever-happened-to-breast-milk-ice-cream/
======
tartuffe78
Not sure about everybody else, but the title answered the question for me.

~~~
arjie
I thought it would be because it seemed weird, but in reality it was
regulation, supply issues, and lawsuits from Lady Gaga that did them in.

It actually seems to have been popular.

